# Vulva gradually turning black?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

When my doe kidded, she had a pink vulva. (She kidded 4-16). Ever since then, her vulva has gradually turned black. Her daughter's vulva (the one that was born 4-16) has started to turn a darker shade of red around the actual vulva, but isn't getting any darker. This could be because of her maturing? I'm just concerned about my doe, she seems perfectly normal otherwise. Thank You for any help!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Normal for some color patterns. A lot of my does started out with pink vulvas and udders that turned black/dark gray when they matured.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK Thank You! Yeah, I think her udder is dark now too.


----------

